# Bradford beck (Macro), Bradford, July 2016 - August 2016



## Black (Aug 8, 2016)

The Beck rises at Allerton,
heads east & curves north passing mainly through culverts 
merging with the Aire at Shipley
length of about 9 miles.
The culverts start at Ingleby road & finish at Canal road,
with 9 along the way. 

western section
1












2






















































3












cont. beneath


----------



## Black (Aug 8, 2016)

eastern section
4









5






new culvert circa 2012 - 2014, alongside the redundant Odeon












arches
























6

























cont. beneath


----------



## tazong (Aug 8, 2016)

Some really nice pictures there bud - always nice to see something a little different.


----------



## Black (Aug 8, 2016)

7












8












redundant side culvert


















9






























the beck continues too Shipley merging with the Aire

thanks


----------



## Lavino (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice set there m8ty


----------



## krela (Aug 9, 2016)

Very nice there Black, looks like a long old wander.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 9, 2016)

Sweet  Refreshing change from all the derpy stuff!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Beautiful! You're so lucky to have so much culvert near you! 
Fantastic photos as usual


----------

